# Going back to AMD and need suggestions



## PaulieG (Dec 12, 2008)

OK guys. I'm going back to AMD. I was going to wait until February, but problems with my board made a decision for an earlier switch easy to make. My plan is to sell my e8400 and my DDR3. My DFI p45 board is being RMD'd for a refund. So, I'm planning to buy a good AM2+ board that will be able to run Phenom II chips. I will be buying a PII chip the week they come out, and resell whatever chip I buy now. I also need a "decent" chip to run in it for about a month, and last, I need some good DDR2 memory (4GB). I'd go back to Firestix, but they are currently not available at a reasonable price.  I prefer at least DDR2 900 sticks. I do have some thoughts of my own, but I decided not to post them here. I want your opinions on what to buy, since I've been away from AMD for about 2 years. I need help with this fast, as I'm buying today. Here is my budget for each item:

Motherboard: $150
CPU: <$75
DDR2 <$80


----------



## johnnyfiive (Dec 12, 2008)

I have a MSI K9A2 Platinum motherboard which IMO I think is one of the better Phenom boards. It has shown good results when overclocking B3 Phenom's and I'm sure the same will go for the Phenom II's. But honestly, I'd go with a 790gx based board due to the SB750 southbridge. Since your going with DDRII, I recommend G.Skill solely because they are cheap, overclockable and compatible with most motherboards. You can get 4 gigs of G.Skills DDR2 800 for $64 shipped.

*790GX motherbaords*
Gigabyte:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128352 - $138+ shipping

Biostar: (this one I've heard overclocks pretty damn well) - $99+ shipping
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138128

The rest:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&Description=790gx&bop=And&Order=PRICE

I would go with MSI's 790GX personally:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130190

*G.Skill 2x1GB DDRII 800 - $32 shipped.* ($64 shipped for 4 gigs)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231098

As for a CPU, I'd go with a *Windsor 3.0Ghz*: - $76 shipped
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103773

Those are awesome dual core CPU's and will be resalable without too much of a hit after your done with it.


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 12, 2008)

batmang said:


> I have a MSI K9A2 Platinum motherboard which IMO I think is one of the better Phenom boards. It has shown good results when overclocking B3 Phenom's and I'm sure the same will go for the Phenom II's. But honestly, I'd go with a 790gx based board due to SB750 southbridge. Since your going with DDRII, I recommend G.Skill solely because they are cheap, overclockable and compatible with most motherboards. You can get 4 gigs of G.Skills DDR2 800 for $64 shipped.
> 
> *Good 790GX motherbaords*
> Gigabyte's:
> ...



I was looking some Gskill Pi's. I had a pair before that didn't perform great, but that was on an Intell chipset. So maybe..


----------



## trt740 (Dec 12, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> OK guys. I'm going back to AMD. I was going to wait until February, but problems with my board made a decision for an earlier switch easy to make. My plan is to sell my e8400 and my DDR3. My DFI p45 board is being RMD'd for a refund. So, I'm planning to buy a good AM2+ board that will be able to run the phenom II chips when they come out. I will be buying a PII chip the week they come out, and resell whatever chip I buy now. I also need a "decent" chip to run in it for about a month, and last, I need some good DDR2 memory (4GB). I'd go back to Firestix, but they are currently not available at a reasonable price.  I prefer at least DDR2 900 sticks. I do have some thoughts of my own, but I decided not to post them here. I want your opinions on what to buy, since I've been away from AMD for about 2 years. I need help with this fast, as I'm buying today. Here is my budget for each item:
> 
> Motherboard: $150
> CPU: <$75
> DDR2 <$80







http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813136058 get this motherboard it has a 750 S/B and has the best on board video card made (since you change video cards like underware) and it costs the same as the one without a video card built in. Then you can sell your video card anytime you want without worrying about not having video.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813136058

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227289

get the windsor 6000+ it is beefer built and has more on chip memory .It is not made the same as the rest of the x2 chips including the other windsor chips, (except the 6400+ which are the same) some will bench higher than 3.7ghz on air and average 3.5ghz 24/7 with a 750 s/b motherboard. You also want a 750 s/b motherboard because it contacts 4 more cpu pins on the quad core cpus making the oc higher.


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 12, 2008)

trt740 said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103773
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813136058
> 
> ...



That 6000+ looks good, but I'm wondering if it might be a better idea to get a 5400 BE, since it's $10 cheaper and is only going to be used for a brief period. I'm not sure though...That DFI board was the one I wanted, though I'm a bit annoyed with DFI products right now. The Reapers look good, and are on my short list, along with some Gskill Pi's.


----------



## Evo85 (Dec 12, 2008)

Are you looking for Quad core or dual Paul?

If dual then the 5400+ BE is the best way to go IMO. Its cheaper, and a good OC'er.  

Santas bringing me one for x-mas along with some Gskill PI black series DDR-800.


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 12, 2008)

Go with that 6000+ for sure. I would get a 790GX too like everyone else is suggesting. I like this ram tho,
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145184
No idea on how it OC's but runs great at stock and 825mhz. I recommend the Biostar 790GX TA79GX3 board.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138129
My friend has the 100$ cheaper version and its an amazing OCer. He has a 6400+ at 3.5ghz on it. And it supports 45nm. I like that DFI 790GX but the PCIE Placements is terrible..


----------



## trt740 (Dec 12, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> That 6000+ looks good, but I'm wondering if it might be a better idea to get a 5400 BE, since it's $10 cheaper and is only going to be used for a brief period. I'm not sure though...That DFI board was the one I wanted, though I'm a bit annoyed with DFI products right now. The Reapers look good, and are on my short list, along with some Gskill Pi's.



nope the 6000+ windsor can take alot more voltage 24/7 because it is built like a beast. The 5400+ brisbane average 3.ghz to 3.3 ghz 24/7 and the 6000+ 3.4 to 3.6ghz windsor 24/7 and the 6000+ can run safely with alot higher voltage


if your only gonna keep the cpu a short time get this  it will do 3.0 to 3.3 ghz in that motherboard.  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103211


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 12, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Go with that 6000+ for sure. I would get a 790GX too like everyone else is suggesting. I like this ram tho,
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145184
> No idea on how it OC's but runs great at stock and 825mhz. I recommend the Biostar 790GX TA79GX3 board.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138129
> My friend has the 100$ cheaper version and its an amazing OCer. He has a 6400+ at 3.5ghz on it. And it supports 45nm. I like that DFI 790GX but the PCIE Placements is terrible..



This is exactly the board I was thinking.


----------



## trt740 (Dec 12, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> This is exactly the board I was thinking.



I like it but no mosfit cooling and down the road that might be an issue and you know the DFI bios will kill that boards. Not that biostar doesn't have a good bios.


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 12, 2008)

trt740 said:


> I like it but no mosfit cooling and down the road thast might be an issue and you know the DFI bios will kill that boards.



OT: Where can I get mosfet coolers? Thats literally the only thing keeping me from getting this over asus..


----------



## trt740 (Dec 12, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> OT: Where can I get mosfet coolers? Thats literally the only thing keeping me from getting this over asus..



http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/memandvidcar.html


----------



## trt740 (Dec 12, 2008)

here is a hell of a deal not the 6000+ I would pick first, but still  very good deal

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.147061


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 12, 2008)

trt740 said:


> I like it but no mosfit cooling and down the road that might be an issue and you know the DFI bios will kill that boards. Not that biostar doesn't have a good bios.



My issue with the Biostar bios is vcore increments. Everything else is pretty good. I do miss the DFI bios everytime I move to a different brand.


----------



## mdm-adph (Dec 12, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> That 6000+ looks good, but I'm wondering if it might be a better idea to get a 5400 BE, since it's $10 cheaper and is only going to be used for a brief period. I'm not sure though...That DFI board was the one I wanted, though I'm a bit annoyed with DFI products right now. The Reapers look good, and are on my short list, along with some Gskill Pi's.



I second the 6000+ since you're going to be a new chip soon after it -- the 6000 Windsor would definitely have more resale value than the 5400.


----------



## KBD (Dec 12, 2008)

i wanna throw in this Asus 790Fx/SB750 mobo into the mix, its supposed to be an amazing overclocker, i know its over your budget but if you shop around (ebay?) may be you can get it for less.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131339

i also got 4GB of Mushkin DDR2-800 D9 RAM 4 sale, i know its more than your budget but if you'd like i can give you a special price to return the favor you did 4 me with the firestix.


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 12, 2008)

KBD said:


> i wanna throw in this Asus 790Fx/SB750 mobo into the mix, its supposed to be an amazing overclocker, i know its over your budget but if you shop around (ebay?) may be you can get it for less.
> 
> i also got 4GB of Mushkin DDR2-800 D9 RAM 4 sale, i know its more than your budget but if you'd like i can give you a special price to return the favor you did 4 me with the firestix.



I'll take a look at that board, over budget or not. Thanks for the offer, but I think I'm going with a set of black Gskill Pi's...if I can't have Firestix.


----------



## KBD (Dec 12, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> I'll take a look at that board, over budget or not. Thanks for the offer, but I think I'm going with a set of black Gskill Pi's...if I can't have Firestix.



yea, take a look at that board, i recomended because i heard it was awesome plus no one else had, everyone is saying GX, lol, which is also a great choice. i think some folks here on TPU have it, they can chime in may be if they see this thread. Good luck with those Gskills, btw


----------



## Gam'ster (Dec 12, 2008)

6000+, Biostar 790GX TA79GX3 and either g.skill corsair or ocz memory.
Just like everyone else has been saying, personally id go with corsair for memory as ive not had much luck with ocz recently good warranty but high failure rate in my experience.


----------



## KBD (Dec 12, 2008)

Gam'ster said:


> 6000+, Biostar 790GX TA79GX3 and either g.skill corsair or ocz memory.
> Just like everyone else has been saying, personally id go with corsair for memory as ive not had much luck with ocz recently good warranty but high failure rate in my experience.



speaking of OCZ, dont know about their failure rates but the Reapers are some great RAM, i almost snatched them up myself, they even have an ATI edition to go with your ATI mobo  but i cant find the link to those.


----------



## Gam'ster (Dec 12, 2008)

red reapers ? or did i read that wrong.


----------



## KBD (Dec 12, 2008)

Gam'ster said:


> red reapers ? or did i read that wrong.



no, not red, they r black but have ATI logo stamped on each. i know its all bullcrap and all but still looks nice. They do have a red crossfire edition though, thats some hot looking RAM 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227169


----------



## Gam'ster (Dec 12, 2008)

KBD said:


> no, not red, they r black but have ATI logo stamped on each. i know its all bullcrap and all but still looks nice. They do have a red crossfire edition though, thats some hot looking RAM
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227169



Cheap too, would look mint in a dfi board with their funky colours. But i always thought that the reapers were to tall for amd boards because of how close the socket is too the ram slots ?, like now my cooler sits over 2 ram slots.


----------



## department76 (Dec 12, 2008)

i agree with most above, although i strongly suggest getting no less than ddr2-1066 in a 2x 2gb kit.  phenom will use the 1066, and it's SUPER cheap now for high-end DDR2.

65nm 6000+ $76

ASUS M3A78-T $139 (790GX), or 
MSI K9A2 Platinum $125 after MIR (790FX)

2x 2gb DDR2-1066:
Patriot Viper $50 after MIR, or
OCZ Reaper $41 after MIR, or
Corsair Dominator $39 after MIR

i have some vipers and they have no clearance problems with my big zalman hsf.


----------



## KBD (Dec 12, 2008)

department76 said:


> i agree with most above, although i strongly suggest getting no less than ddr2-1066 in a 2x 2gb kit.  phenom will use the 1066, and it's SUPER cheap now for high-end DDR2.



good point, we seem to have missed that. I also agree on the 6000+, who would've thought that they would make it 65nm, great CPU!


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 12, 2008)

90nm 6000+ is a lot better
They take voltage better and have more cache.


----------



## trt740 (Dec 13, 2008)

well what cpu, memory and board did you buy?


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 13, 2008)

trt740 said:


> well what cpu, memory and board did you buy?



hehe...here you go...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138129
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103289
http://ec.transcendusa.com/product/ItemDetail.asp?ItemID=TX1066QLU-4GK


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 13, 2008)

go here for motherboards,

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1004226&postcount=4544


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 13, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> Look at these Motherboards for an Idea
> 
> 790GX
> 
> ...



Thanks, but I already bought the stuff in my last post.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 13, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> Thanks, but I already bought the stuff in my last post.



i had to change my link because of truncation of all those links only go to front page


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 13, 2008)

how do you prevent truncation of links on TPU, there used to be a setting that allowed it but i cant find it now.


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 13, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> how do you prevent truncation of links on TPU, there used to be a setting that allowed it but i cant find it now.



Honestly, I'm not sure...


----------



## Gam'ster (Dec 13, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> hehe...here you go...
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138129
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103289
> http://ec.transcendusa.com/product/ItemDetail.asp?ItemID=TX1066QLU-4GK




Nice parts  welcome back to the green side  enjoy


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 13, 2008)

Not bad though I Was gonna suggest and strongly urge you to go with the Asus M3A79-T mobo and G Skill PIs. That Asus board has the 750SB and supports the new Phenom 2s coming out. Special Props for showing me that site for the Transcend axe rams. I was looking for me some more 2 x 1GB kit to go with this other kit that I got fro CrashnburnXP.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 13, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHAHA! Got 9% off my order for the 2 gb kit. Translates into 3.83 in savings . Thanks again Paul.


----------



## KBD (Dec 13, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> hehe...here you go...
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138129
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103289
> http://ec.transcendusa.com/product/ItemDetail.asp?ItemID=TX1066QLU-4GK



wow, congrats man, especially on the axeram, had no idea they were still being sold. Anyway, enjoy


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 13, 2008)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145184

I was running this at 900MHz 5-5-5-12 1.9v with my old Phenom.


----------

